# squid TCP_MISS_ABORTED/000

## mocsokmike

I have a working squid proxy. Recently I noticed some websites misbehave, there is one for example where we cannot send a form.

A TCP_MISS_ABORTED/000 error appears in my squid access.log file.

Other sites produce such lines too, but they seem to work nonetheless.

One particular site I use for reproducing the issue (and as such, for my debug tries) is:

http://garfield.com/comic/2015-03-12

Loading this URL behind my proxy creates this error in /var/log/squid/access.log:

```
1426235912.366     16 <MY_IP> TCP_MISS_ABORTED/000 0 GET http://garfield.com/comic/2015-03-13 <MY_USERNAME> HIER_DIRECT/104.28.4.19 -
```

Anyone faced this problem before? My googleing did not bring solution in the past 24 hours.

Squid version and USE flags

```
net-proxy/squid-3.5.1  USE="htcp pam ssl wccp wccpv2 -caps -ecap -esi (-ipf-transparent) -ipv6 -kerberos (-kqueue) -ldap -logrotate -mysql -nis (-pf-transparent) -postgres -qos -radius -samba -sasl (-selinux) -snmp -sqlite -ssl-crtd {-test} -tproxy"
```

/etc/squid/squid.conf

```
auth_param basic program /usr/libexec/squid/basic_pam_auth

auth_param basic children 10

auth_param basic realm GU-Proxy

auth_param basic credentialsttl 1 minute

acl localnet src 10.0.0.0/24    # RFC1918 possible internal network

acl authenticated proxy_auth REQUIRED

acl CONNECT method CONNECT

acl http proto http

acl safe_ports port 80 81 443 1025-65535

acl whitelist dstdomain "/etc/squid/sites.whitelist.txt"

acl porn dstdomain "/etc/squid/sites.porn.txt"

acl porn-regex url_regex "/etc/squid/sites.porn-regex.txt"

acl warez dstdomain "/etc/squid/sites.warez.txt"

acl warez-auto url_regex "/etc/squid/sites.warez-auto.txt"

acl timewaster dstdomain "/etc/squid/sites.timewaster.txt"

acl timewaster-allowed proxy_auth "/etc/squid/users.timewaster-allowed.txt"

acl porn-allowed proxy_auth "/etc/squid/users.porn-allowed.txt"

acl workhours time MTWH 08:00-17:00

acl workhours time F 08:00-15:00

http_access allow localhost

http_access allow http safe_ports whitelist

http_access allow CONNECT safe_ports whitelist

http_access allow http safe_ports timewaster authenticated timewaster-allowed

http_access allow CONNECT safe_ports timewaster authenticated timewaster-allowed

http_access allow http safe_ports porn porn-regex authenticated porn-allowed !workhours

http_access allow CONNECT safe_ports porn porn-regex authenticated porn-allowed !workhours

http_access allow http safe_ports !porn !porn-regex !warez !warez-auto !timewaster authenticated

http_access allow CONNECT safe_ports !porn !porn-regex !warez !warez-auto !timewaster authenticated

http_access deny to_localhost

http_access deny all

http_port 3128

dns_v4_first on

cache_dir null /tmp

coredump_dir /var/cache/squid

refresh_pattern ^ftp:                   1440    20%     10080

refresh_pattern ^gopher:                        1440    0%      1440

refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?)       0       0%      0

refresh_pattern .                               0       20%     4320
```

EDIT

I am starting to believe the problem is not on my side. What makes me uncertain is the fact that my previous proxy (Squid 3.1.19, used as transparent proxy) didn't have this issue.

----------

